# garage too hot need ventilation



## mcshirey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have an uninsulated but drywalled 2 car garage.  It get very hot in the summer.  I am considering mounting 2 of those 20 inch high velocity floor fans to the ceiling to help push the air out and get some cross vent going thru the side door and big garage door.  I have a ceiling outlet already, so power isn't an issue.  Anyone ever done this before or have suggestions?  I want to keep the project under $100 and the fans are $40 each.  I could really use some advice here...Thanks.


----------



## woodchuck (Jun 27, 2009)

And what would it cost to put insulation above it?


----------



## 911handyman (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey there, put a $100 of insulation up there, then later put another $100, you can buy the insulation at the home improvment store, and the machine is usually free. hope this helps.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 8, 2009)

How much will it cost in the long run to operate 2 high velocity fans?
You get more bang for your buck if you blow some insulation into the walls and install a ridge vent.


----------

